# Cuitlacoche



## Constance (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm watching iron chef, and the secret ingredient is corn. Alton just pointed out that they have cuitlacoche standing by.
Has anyone here ever eaten corn smut?


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 14, 2008)

How can you be watching Alton. I am also, on the Food Network, on his Indian, heading for the BIG EASY, just leaving a tea warehouse. He just said he was born in '62.
As for "smut", I thought I left that when I left Josey!
Just kidding, folks. Couldn't resist.

Sorry. I've never heard of it.​


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, Constance, I have eaten cuitacochle/huitacochle - it's available in cans in the grocery aisle here in Mexico. It tastes like you would expect a fungus to taste - kinda like a mushroom or a truffle. You don't eat alot of it at once - more like a garnish, or a tamale or enchilada filling along with other things. Pretty good, but not very pretty!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks connie.

you get a lot of interesting sites when you search for that. 

j/k. hmmm, raven's excrement. Corn smut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I will take BT's word for it and not Google that! But seriously, a fungus disease considered a delicacy? I learn something new everyday but sometimes wish I didn't....


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, mushrooms and truffles are also fungi, technically speaking. But I can only imagine that the first guy who took a bite of this was either very brave or very hungry...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I will go with very hungry, which in most cases is what would have made him brave!!


----------



## LaineR (Jun 17, 2008)

I find it very appealing actually, I use it in bean dishes and in burritos. Of course most Americans will turn their noses while eating pork rinds. In general Americans are fungophobic when compared to: Mexican, Asian, European and even Native American cultures. Being in Alaska at the moment it is hard to find even in canned variety but, they occasionally pop on on our corn fields in New Mexico.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 17, 2008)

Not a huge fan, but I like the earthiness it can yield.


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to have a large vegetable garden, and I remember the first time I found smut on my sweet corn. I was totally grossed out when my father-in-law told me that "some people eat that stuff. 
Still, think what oysters looks like if you haven't tried them.

My daughter-in-law is from Mexico City, and she tells me it's good.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 17, 2008)

LaineR said:


> I find it very appealing actually, I use it in bean dishes and in burritos. Of course most Americans will turn their noses while eating pork rinds. In general Americans are fungophobic when compared to: Mexican, Asian, European and even Native American cultures. Being in Alaska at the moment it is hard to find even in canned variety but, they occasionally pop on on our corn fields in New Mexico.


  Hello, Raine
I'm also from New Mexico 45 miles west of Raton. Welcome to DC.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

Miss Connie... I heard one time the stuff in its fresh state is quite pricey!! I figured I've thrown away a couple of million bucks worth by now!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

OK folks, we went to lunch yesterday at a really nice restaurant in Puerto Vallarta (River Cafe on the _Isla Cuale_ if you are ever here - good good good). Here is what I ordered (sorry I took a bite before I thought to take a photo). Tres quesadillas, one with huitacoche (left), one with squash blossom flowers (center) and one with poblano strips (right). Yummy.


----------

